# looking for info on Karak Eight Peaks for dwarf army



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all so ive finally started to put together my dwarf army, currently have 48 warriors built 16 thunders a cannon , and the 3 forge world heros, now with a few of the new dwarf models out im set on wanting a force lead by belegar ironhammer, i think its a fantastic model and i want my force to retake the peaks lol, so im looking for images and info on banners and things that relate to him and his force, i cant seem to find any info on what there images on banners look like or anything.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

All the images I can find are after it fell, so have Orkish stuff over the decoration.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

For general info about Karak 8 peaks Skarsnic Queek and Thorgrim are all great books, there might be some descriptions in one of them but without reading them all again I couldn't tell you.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

seermaster said:


> for general info about karak 8 peaks skarsnic queek and thorgrim are all great books, there might be some descriptions in one of them but without reading them all again i couldn't tell you.


i just noticed in new dwarf army book they have a banner for the 8 peaks now.

Oops caps lol


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Check bugman's bewery online, as well.


----------

